# Mac cannot start up.



## Perad (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi,

I installed a security fix last night and now it won't start.

It gets to a white screen with a grey apple on it. The mouse indicator is a roating grey circle - not the wheel of misfortune - nothing happens.

I have my leopard disk.

Is there a way to fix OSX without destroying all of my data?

Edit: White 20" iMac. Don't know the spec's off hand. Mid-range. Running Leopard. Comp is about 4 years old. Has had some minor complaints for ages and has been in a cupboard for the past month... until yesterday... it worked... got updated... broke...


----------



## Perad (Dec 21, 2005)

I am still looking for a reply if anyone has any ideas.

Is there any way to repair an installation using the OSX disk. Just looking for whatever has the best chance of saving my data.


----------



## badness (Aug 20, 2004)

How about an archive and install? Should keep all of your data intact.
badness


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Does it start in safe mode?


----------



## Perad (Dec 21, 2005)

I didn't know that Mac's had a safe mode. How do I get into it?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Perad said:


> I didn't know that Mac's had a safe mode. How do I get into it?


Shift key.

Other startup keys: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1533


----------

